# FSC to CCC



## maxim1975 (Nov 20, 2012)

hi
I'm looking for help with typing the code FSC to CCC by Tool32.

i greet


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maxim1975 said:


> hi
> I'm looking for help with typing the code FSC to CCC by Tool32.
> 
> i greet


You are using Tool32, but what exactly are you trying to do with the FCS codes in your CCC?

What do you mean, "typing the code"?


----------



## maxim1975 (Nov 20, 2012)

hi

CCC damaged - exchange, the lack of voice control 

I greet


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maxim1975 said:


> hi
> 
> CCC damaged - exchange, the lack of voice control
> 
> I greet


So you have a new FSC Code for Voice Recognition that matches your Vehicle and CCC VIN?


----------



## maxim1975 (Nov 20, 2012)

any info appreciated


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maxim1975 said:


> any info appreciated


I PM'd you a ton of information...and based on that, what is still unclear?


----------



## maxim1975 (Nov 20, 2012)

thank you very much the problem as I have already written argument?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maxim1975 said:


> thank you very much the problem as I have already written argument?


As I already explained privately:

1) VIN B293747 needs to match CCC and the FSC Code, and the Car itself. Without a 3-Way match, it won't work.

2) There are VERY FEW people that know how to use Tool32 to Import and Activate FSC Codes. I am NOT one of them. 

I do know that with 00SWT.prg, these are the jobs, but I do not know the arguments.

FREISCHALTCODE_PRUEFEN FSC check
FREISCHALTCODE_LAENGE_LESEN FSC long read
FREISCHALTCODE_SCHREIBEN FSC write you can use the 64bit FSC long word from the .FSC with this one.

I think also for FREISCHALTCODE_SCHREIBEN, first you have to do an authentication somehow with jobs "authentifizierung_zufallszahl_lesen" and "authentifizierung_starten".

3) Other people use a program called FSTool (Freischalt-Tool), not to be confused with FSCTools, which is an entirely different program that does not do do Import and Activation. You will likely never get your hands on FSTool (Freischalt-Tool), as the few people who have it, will NOT share it.

4) The FSC B293747.ZIP contains no actual FSC Code. The B293747_00020001.der file is only a certificate for the FSC Code, which you do not need. The FSC Code file name would be B293747_00020001.FSC. I think the B293747_00020001.xml file is the BASE64 FSC Code embedded in a XML File. Maybe this can be converted to the .FSC file, but I do not know how.

The other option is to use ISAT/P. Have you considered that?


----------



## MINI+BMWtek (May 25, 2012)

If his OP vehicle is 2007 and below he needs the CD that has FSC codes for CCC and code with PROGMAN not with ISTA will be the prefer method[specially it is used].


----------



## Ysseydk (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi

I've got the FSTOOL 2 - but it's with BMW TEST Certificates and cannot be used for anything...

But is someone knows someone that has a WORKING FSTOOL 2 - I'm interested :thumbup:

Rgds

Jesper


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ysseydk said:


> Hi
> 
> I've got the FSTOOL 2 - but it's with BMW TEST Certificates and cannot be used for anything...
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## bimmerquest (Apr 30, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi I'm looking fstools 2, please PM me. Many thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimmerquest said:


> Hi I'm looking fstools 2, please PM me. Many thanks.


FSTool is near impossible to get.

I would PM Ysseydk, as he announced he has this program.

Are you trying to generate FSC Codes, or import and activate FSC Codes, and for what chassis?


----------



## bimmerquest (Apr 30, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> FSTool is near impossible to get.
> 
> I would PM Ysseydk, as he announced he has this program.
> 
> Are you trying to generate FSC Codes, or import and activate FSC Codes, and for what chassis?


I would like to replace the CIC on e70, so I have to put FSC code in the new cic.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimmerquest said:


> I would like to replace the CIC on e70, so I have to put FSC code in the new cic.


Ok. I can't really help you with that.

There exists another program though that is easier to find that is developed by Bimmer Retrofit called "CIC Special Service Utility", that supposedly works just as well. Try searching for this one too.


----------



## bimmerquest (Apr 30, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok. I can't really help you with that.
> 
> There exists another program though that is easier to find that is developed by Bimmer Retrofit called "CIC Special Service Utility", that supposedly works just as well. Try searching for this one too.


I have BMW CIC Special Utility 1.0.4352, it does not work, I can only read FSC.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimmerquest said:


> I have BMW CIC Special Utility 1.0.4352, it does not work, I can only read FSC.


There is a "cracked" version that supposedly works.


----------



## bimmerquest (Apr 30, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> There is a "cracked" version that supposedly works.


You can find out where to download it?


----------



## bimmerquest (Apr 30, 2013)

This is not a original installer, this is a working version? Thank you, I will try.


----------



## karl-heinz (May 6, 2013)

Yesterday I read out the stored FSC Codes in cic with "CIC Special Utility 1.0.4352"
I saved them as files and compared the 9c FSC with the one I have from Dealer.
comparing the saved FSC with "CIC Special Utility" to the original from Dealer, I saw that the saved one is really short and completely Different.
Don't know if importing would work.
What is the difference by the "cracked" version, and can anyone share it for testing?


----------



## bimmerquest (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Shawn. Are there any news about fstool2 or cracked CIC Special Utility 1.0.4352? I have not found anything.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimmerquest said:


> Hi Shawn. Are there any news about fstool2 or cracked CIC Special Utility 1.0.4352? I have not found anything.


Sorry, but I do not have any. The Exx Tools are of no use to me. I only work with Fxx Chassis, and E-Sys works fine for FSC Code Importing and Activating.

You can always just use an ISTA/P VM for both Exx and Fxx FSC Code Importing and Activating though, so I do not see why these old programs are sought after.


----------



## silvano (Jun 23, 2013)

Hello, i have an e61 lci with ccc, is it possible activate svs without the dealer code?


----------



## silvano (Jun 23, 2013)

resolved


----------



## script0r (Sep 8, 2013)

any way to convert cert to fsc for nve?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

script0r said:


> any way to convert cert to fsc for nve?


What do you mean by cert? Are you referring to the .der file?


----------



## supe46 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi Shawn.
You can find out where to download fstool2 or cracked version CIC Special Utility for FXX
please PM me. Many thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

supe46 said:


> Hi Shawn.
> You can find out where to download fstool2 or cracked version CIC Special Utility for FXX
> please PM me. Many thanks.


I just replied to your other post with failed 9C FSC Import using CIC Special Utility.

If you have Fxx car though, FStool won't work, and you should be using E-Sys for FSC Importation and Activation.


----------



## supe46 (Aug 16, 2013)

I use CIC Special Utility Read-only. Import FSC and Activation by E-Sys.
CIC Special Utility is version EXX only


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

supe46 said:


> I use CIC Special Utility Read-only. Import FSC and Activation by E-Sys.
> CIC Special Utility is version EXX only


But the car is Fxx?

And if the car is Fxx, I don't understand why you are using CIC Special Utility program at all.

Just read FSC Code Status with E-Sys, and see if it shows Accepted, Cancelled, or something else.

When you Imported and Activated it, did you Base 64 Decode the .fsc file first, and did you load the FSC Certificate path in E-Sys Options to use the xxxxxxx_009C0001.der file?


----------



## supe46 (Aug 16, 2013)

imported 9c byE-Sys. It shows FSC STATUS: LOADED.
and I read the code by using CIC Special Utility. it show status : brought_in


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

supe46 said:


> imported 9c byE-Sys. It shows FSC STATUS: LOADED.
> and I read the code by using CIC Special Utility. it show status : brought_in


Did you load the xxxxxxx_009C0001.der certificate file?

Is 6NR in the VO?


----------



## supe46 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi Shawn.
fstool2 and cracked version CIC Special Utility 
where to download it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

supe46 said:


> Hi Shawn.
> fstool2 and cracked version CIC Special Utility
> where to download it?


FSTool is Exx only and won't work at all with Fxx.

I don't know about getting CIC Special Utility. I don't use it.


----------



## PRIETIQUE (Feb 11, 2014)

Hello everybody! I am looking for assitance in relation to voice control activation I've been trying to do it for quite a long time in my BMW E60. I have activated option S620a via NCS Expert but nothing happened, then reading in different forums I realized that I would need FSC codes for that. I already have an image disk (1.7 Gb) with lots of codes but mi VIN does not apperar there... So I'd like to start gathering information to try to make this possible, I have read that FStool could work but I don't find many info about it, any help? (By the way if you need the image FSC_up_to_2007_03, just let me know and I will try to upload it, compressed is only 70.8 Mb)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

If you have Voice Control FSC Code for your VIN, then you would need to Import and Activate it with FSTool or ISTA/P, then VO Code car with 620.

If you do not have Voice Control FSC Code for your VIN, then you need to replace all FSC Codes in the Head Unit with a set from another car that includes Voice Control FSC Code, and use an Emulator.


----------



## PRIETIQUE (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the quick answer, I would need second option then. Do you have any information about how to get FSTool or the procedure to use an emulator?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

There is no procedure to use Emulator. Simply install it based on the instructions that comes with it. Then when you have a matching set of FSC Codes properly Imported and Activated in Head Unit, it will do it's thing and lie to CAS Module telling car your Head Unit and FSC Codes match the car's actual VIN, even though they do not, and Navigation and Voice Activation will work.

You will have a difficult time finding FSTool. It is a closely guarded program. You can use ISTA/P VM though with ICOM Emulator and a DCAN Interface Cable. This you can find floating around in many places like here for example:

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=876918


----------



## PRIETIQUE (Feb 11, 2014)

thanks again shawnsheridan, I'll look through it


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## PRIETIQUE (Feb 11, 2014)

By the way shawnsheridan, there is no otrher procedure being my car an E60 with CCC, isn't it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PRIETIQUE said:


> By the way shawnsheridan, there is no otrher procedure being my car an E60 with CCC, isn't it?


You can update to 2014 too. CCC takes PROFESSIONAL Map. PM sent.


----------



## duke99 (Dec 29, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> But the car is Fxx?
> 
> And if the car is Fxx, I don't understand why you are using CIC Special Utility program at all.
> 
> ...


Hi,shawnsheridan,when the FSC was cancelled ,how to recover ? I had a accident press the deactivate fsc:bawling::bawling::bawling:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

duke99 said:


> Hi,shawnsheridan,when the FSC was cancelled ,how to recover ? I had a accident press the deactivate fsc:bawling::bawling::bawling:


You are totally screwed. The only options are to delete FSC Code and re-import and activate, or somehow get a new one issued by BMW AG for same VIN, which would have a newer creation date and allow you to import and activate it on top of old one.

As for option 1, the only way I know is to make CIC virgin by Telnet connection, and even this is not well documented nor understood. If it was possible with Tool32 or some other way, it has never been revealed.

Of course if car is activated with an emulator, then the easy solution is to just use a whole new set of FSC Codes from another newer VIN.


----------



## duke99 (Dec 29, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You are totally screwed. The only options are to delete FSC Code and re-import and activate, or somehow get a new one issued by BMW AG for same VIN, which would have a newer creation date and allow you to import and activate it on top of old one.
> 
> As for option 1, the only way I know is to make CIC virgin by Telnet connection, and even this is not well documented nor understood. If it was possible with Tool32 or some other way, it has never been revealed.
> 
> Of course if car is activated with an emulator, then the easy solution is to just use a whole new set of FSC Codes from another newer VIN.


thank you shawnsheridan,I will try to delete it by tool32 ,but i need some steps:dunno:,
FILE/Load SGBD "00SWTKWP"
1- Initialisierung
2- Swt_parameter_setzen (put in argumentes: 99)

FILE/Load SGBD "10FLASH4"
1- Initialisierung
2- FLASH_PARAMETER_SETZEN" (Put in arguments: 0x63;2;18;1;Asymetrisch)

After:
FILE/Load SGBD "00SWTKWP.PRG"
1- Initialisierung
2- Swt_parameter_setzen (put in argumentes: 99)
3-FREISCHALTCODE_STORNIEREN: 00XX0001
like this ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

duke99 said:


> thank you shawnsheridan,I will try to delete it by tool32 ,but i need some steps:dunno:,
> FILE/Load SGBD "00SWTKWP"
> 1- Initialisierung
> 2- Swt_parameter_setzen (put in argumentes: 99)
> ...


As I wrote above:

"_If it was possible with Tool32 or some other way, it has never been revealed._"

And I have the same steps you have written above, but that doesn't give you enough to figure out how to delete FSC Code. If you figure it out, let me know.


----------



## bimmerdiaguk (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi
Today after update my CCC ( e63) with Ista I lost voice command 
How can I get voice command back I need FSC code or is other solution ?
any help will be appreciated


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimmerdiaguk said:


> Hi
> Today after update my CCC ( e63) with Ista I lost voice command
> How can I get voice command back I need FSC code or is other solution ?
> any help will be appreciated


You need to check your FSC Status for AppID 02 FSC Code, which is for Voice Control, and see if it is Accepted, Rejected, or Cancelled.


----------



## bimmerdiaguk (Nov 10, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need to check your FSC Status for AppID 02 FSC Code, which is for Voice Control, and see if it is Accepted, Rejected, or Cancelled.


#shawnsheridan thank you very much !
regards


----------



## diezzler (Jul 28, 2015)

Does anyone have the FSC CD that has all the codes up to 2007? I want to update the software on my CCC (it is having problems running updated map dvds), and I would like to keep my voice commands. I will use SSS to update, but I would like to have my hands on the FSC code before I attempt the update. My car is a 2007 335Xi from the US. 

Thanks in advance!

Cliff


----------



## martinav (Oct 10, 2011)

This is all very complicated. I am just trying to update my nav. So many references to firmwares, dvd versions, fsc codes, etc. Can someone plainly explain, or send me to a link for what I need to do to update my maps to the latest?? This is what I have:

2005 E60 545i
Current NAV disk: DVD-CCC North America 2005-2

I'd say its the original. What do I need to update to latest?? I find torrent for 2015 Professional. I think that is what I need.

What else do I need and do I need to do to get it to work?

Sorry, I'm lame. I have owned my E60 for just over 24hrs now, and I'm already messing with it!

Rod


----------



## diezzler (Jul 28, 2015)

BMW CCC navigation is dvd based. No need to worry about FSC codes, etc. I believe the firmware is only relevant if you have a CIC navigation, as there was an update that allowed updating the navigation on the hard drive from the USB port vs using DVD discs with the data for update. Completely different type of navigations system. CCC is DVD based, where CIC and NBT are hard drive based. 

Somewhere in 2009-2010, they split the navigation DVDs (in the U.S. to east and west), where all the data used to be just on one dual layer disc.
You probably just need the professional DVD set, maybe business if your in another country.

With my CCC system, I burned the discs and it worked for only one day. I had to remove my system and change out the laser, as it was failing and couldn't read burned discs properly. OEM discs are different than burned discs, as the layer with the data is pressed on through a process, where burned ones are lasered on. 

Btw, it's pretty easy to change the laser out, or change the whole optical drive, assuming you have a bunch of torx screwdrivers and medium technical ability. The laser cost me $25 and the optical units were only about $125.

In reference to DVD+r vs DVD-r, I still believe DVD-r works better. My failing laser would read -r sometimes, and +r never. Even with the new laser, I can hear the drive seeking (reading) the disc more with a +r. Dvd-r works perfect for me, and worked perfect in my MKiV system. 
If you do decide to use a +r, you should set the book type to dvd-rom, as this sort of mimics the OEM disc format. You can only do this on some drives through the settings, or a firmware hack. DVD+R DL automatically get written with the dvd-rom, but I believe these disc are harder on the laser (hence I think bmw switched to two single DVDs). I say this because the laser has to switch focus from one layer to the other layer frequently/quickly to get all the data, and requires more work out of the laser/optical unit. 

Hope that helps


----------



## mikael12 (Aug 20, 2018)

silvano said:


> Hello, i have an e61 lci with ccc, is it possible activate svs without the dealer code?
> resolved


How have you resolved ?


----------



## mikael12 (Aug 20, 2018)

I've just bought an used CCC hw 12.4
I've had before also LCI CCC but it has a failure, restart loop after it is warmed up.

I am going to flash VIN and coded CHOST CAPPL CGATE CAUDI CTUNE which I has backap-ed from my old CCC unit. But what I have read I need FSC to force speech recognition works again. It has worked with my old unit.

*IS THERE AN OPTION in any NCS, tool32, WinKFP, etc. LIKE deactivate FSC on the old unit and save it which then I can use to activate voice recognition again on my new used CCC unit.*


----------



## digdesdev (Nov 2, 2020)

I have the same problem as mikael12. 

I just replaced the CCC in my 2006 E64 with a unit from a 2007 E64 and voice control is not working. The only cause I can find is needing to program/flash/code the FSC code to the new CCC. If this is not correct and the is another possible cause I would appreciate information on that.

I have the FSC .der and .xml files for my VIN but I'm unclear on what to do with them if getting them into my CCC is what is required. Everything I can find is about CIC units and Nav maps in that newer unit. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

digdesdev said:


> I have the same problem as mikael12.
> 
> I just replaced the CCC in my 2006 E64 with a unit from a 2007 E64 and voice control is not working. The only cause I can find is needing to program/flash/code the FSC code to the new CCC. If this is not correct and the is another possible cause I would appreciate information on that.
> 
> ...


You need to delete Donor FSC Code and Import your original FSC Code, but I have no idea how on CCC.


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Import with ista P


----------



## mikael12 (Aug 20, 2018)

Elthox said:


> Import with ista P


You can import if you have bought an expensive code from the dealer. It's impossible to export from the old unit (this is what I know).
Eventually I have sent my old to the electronic repairing and it works again, this is the best option and the command voice control works still OK.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mikael12 said:


> You can import if you have bought an expensive code from the dealer. It's impossible to export from the old unit (this is what I know).
> Eventually I have sent my old to the electronic repairing and it works again, this is the best option and the command voice control works still OK.


He does NOT need a new FSC Code. He has one already issued to his VIN, which is easily obtainable. Problem remains he can not use his FSC Code in Donor CCC if it already has an AppID 02 (02) - CCC Sprachverabreitung FSC Code inside it.


----------



## mikael12 (Aug 20, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> He does NOT need a new FSC Code. [...]Problem remains he can not use his FSC Code in Donor CCC


Exactly, so more or less the old code is useless. I know a history when somebody has bought an expensive next code from thew dealer. But it was during time when the E series cars have much more value. It was anyway cheaper than he would bought a new CCC.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mikael12 said:


> Exactly, so more or less the old code is useless. I know a history when somebody has bought an expensive next code from thew dealer. But it was during time when the E series cars have much more value. It was anyway cheaper than he would bought a new CCC.


It's the ONLY code. You cannot buy another one where one has already been issued.


----------



## mikael12 (Aug 20, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> It's the ONLY code. You cannot buy another one where one has already been issued.


That's true. So he had bought it to had it again... Or it was retrofit E60 from small CCC to full, yes maybe,

Anyway I have FSC codes from the DVD which was distributed when one upgrade destroyed the voice command and dealers needed it. It was only code sfor this moment so for cars till end 2006 or so.


----------



## mikael12 (Aug 20, 2018)

digdesdev said:


> I have the same problem as mikael12.
> 
> I just replaced the CCC in my 2006 E64 with a unit from a 2007 E64


What is your VIN code for your car 2006? You can private message me, last 7 letters/digits.
Maybe I have FSC code free for you...


----------



## -vlada- (9 mo ago)

Can someone help me with FSC code problem.
My VIN Code is WBA1C71090J045643 and car was manufactured 2013-07-05.
Previusly i have Road Map EUROPE Next 2013-2 NBT_B13185A, and try couple of times to update to Europe East NEXT 2022-1 with wrong FSC code. 
At the moment i do not have navigation at all. Contynusly geting mesage to enter the cod.
Thankes!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

-vlada- said:


> Can someone help me with FSC code problem.
> My VIN Code is WBA1C71090J045643 and car was manufactured 2013-07-05.
> Previusly i have Road Map EUROPE Next 2013-2 NBT_B13185A, and try couple of times to update to Europe East NEXT 2022-1 with wrong FSC code.
> At the moment i do not have navigation at all. Contynusly geting mesage to enter the cod.
> Thankes!


PM sent.


----------

